# Greetings from Maine~



## Diatsu (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, writing forums!  I've been looking for a nice writing community for awhile, and this particular site looks rather welcoming. I've been struggling as of late with writing in general. I have always loved writing, but lately it is so difficult to type a single line, because the moment I start I feel incredibly bored, and not willing to put effort into it at all. I'm hoping by being around a nice community, it will help me get out of this rut I'm in. Thank you for reading, Cheers!^^


----------



## Plasticweld (Aug 22, 2014)

Hey fellow Mainer, I grew up in Waldoboro, right on the coast.  Live in NY now.  This is a great place to get a kick in the pants when it comes to writing.  There is something inspiring about seeing how others do it, conquer some of the same problems. 
There has been more than one time when I was convinced I had nothing to write about, read someone else's work and been inspired to finish mine.  There are some contest here that are a lot of fun and great challenges... Welcome...Bob


----------



## aj47 (Aug 22, 2014)

Welcome to the community.  We're a diverse lot, writing in different genres and styles. Challenges with deadlines are good for the sort of thing you describe.  And we have both kinds, here, fiction and non-fiction. Heck, we even have a poetry challenge.

That said, you're welcome to share bits of your work after you level up (ten posts).  In the meantime, feel free to join a discussion or give feedback on someone else's writing. Giving feedback is also a good way to make friends and to gain a positive reputation.  

There is a lot to see and do here--don't let it overwhelm you. But come in, look around, get comfy.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 22, 2014)

Thank you both for the kind words of advice. I feel as though I'll enjoy my stay here just fine.


----------



## anthonyjmcgirr (Aug 23, 2014)

Hello Diatsu!  Nice to meet you!


----------



## Nickleby (Aug 23, 2014)

A general piece of advice. If you're having trouble writing whatever it is you're writing, try writing something else. It's often easier to go around a block than to go through it. Suppose you've spent six months on _Robot Ninja Zombies_ and get stuck. You've have this idea in the back of your mind to do _Pirate Ninja Robots_, so work on that instead. Also, branching out to a new genre is a great way to shake out the cobwebs and develop some new "muscles."

Welcome to Writing Forums. Contact a staff member if you have questions or concerns.


----------



## Diatsu (Aug 23, 2014)

I have no problem when it comes to writers block; I have no unfinished projects, because I always finish them, it's just...
The act of actually sitting down and beginning to write has been such a hard thing for me. 

The moment I sit down I'll write "Story 1" (Or whatever the title is.) and after that I'll think for a bit...than stand up and leave. There seems to be no inspiration there.


----------



## want2learn (Aug 24, 2014)

Diatsu said:


> Hello, writing forums!  I've been looking for a nice writing community for awhile, and this particular site looks rather welcoming. I've been struggling as of late with writing in general. I have always loved writing, but lately it is so difficult to type a single line, because the moment I start I feel incredibly bored, and not willing to put effort into it at all. I'm hoping by being around a nice community, it will help me get out of this rut I'm in. Thank you for reading, Cheers!^^




Hi Di, 

Welcome on board, I am a newbie myself, and decided to join for similar reason


----------



## Pandora (Aug 24, 2014)

Hi Diatsu, yes inspiration can be aloof, that and creativity. Where do those passions come from? Things that inspire me would be learning and nature. Both of those would have subcategories yes? Perhaps get into an inspired state first with that which get the juices flowing. The challenges here, working from someone else's prompts might help too, like a homework assignment, must write about something you did not choose therefore be inspired to learn about it. Writing is a tricky thing, there are many here to give you a few tricks that have worked for them. So nice to meet you, welcome!


----------

